# Happy valentines day HEAD SHOT MASSACRE!!!! ENJOY



## The ClockWork Elf (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello everybody, I made this Combat Arms montage quickly. I've only been playing for a day or two but I think I'm doing okay 

Hope you guys enjoy, crank the volume for maximum epicness (music goes with the carnage! LOL)

(Watch in 1080p HD)





Happy Valentines day, Owning noobs and bringing love all in one day


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Is this a CS or Quake mod?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like CS as I don't recall FN P90's in Quake. Quake was more sci-fi/futuristic on thier guns.

Only thing that bugs me about CS (yes I know when you play you should not really think about it) is the bullet drop, heart rate BPM, and natural bobbing (humans are never still) when holding the sights for long range shots.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Looks like CS as I don't recall FN P90's in Quake. Quake was more sci-fi/futuristic on thier guns.


You didnt see the alien space helmet things they were wearing?

Besides, a mod uses the another game's engine and can have all new textures, guns and characters.


----------



## The ClockWork Elf (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not really sure about the whole mod thing, however the game is called Combat Arms and it's free  If anybody liked it enough to play, give it a shot (lol epic pun)

It's one of the best FPS I have ever played, hands down!



AquaNekoMobile said:


> Looks like CS as I don't recall FN P90's in Quake. Quake was more sci-fi/futuristic on thier guns.
> 
> Only thing that bugs me about CS (yes I know when you play you should not really think about it) is the bullet drop, heart rate BPM, and natural bobbing (humans are never still) when holding the sights for long range shots.


Yeah Quake had some ridiculous guns, this game is more "realistic" in that sense. And, I'm with you on the shaky sights! I hate when I go to snipe somebody and the only reason I miss is due to a little bobbing. Erks me LOL


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

The ClockWork Elf said:


> I'm not really sure about the whole mod thing, however the game is called Combat Arms and it's free  If anybody liked it enough to play, give it a shot (lol epic pun)
> 
> It's one of the best FPS I have ever played, hands down!
> 
> Yeah Quake had some ridiculous guns, this game is more "realistic" in that sense. And, I'm with you on the shaky sights! I hate when I go to snipe somebody and the only reason I miss is due to a little bobbing. Erks me LOL


Well I've shot guns IRL so that is why I have my slight gripes on that in the game. I guess not really a gripe as it's one less thing to worry about when gaming but if it did have those elements then perhaps you'll get more skilled headshot gamers then some that hold the sights up most of the time. >_<;;


----------



## The ClockWork Elf (Dec 2, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Well I've shot guns IRL so that is why I have my slight gripes on that in the game. I guess not really a gripe as it's one less thing to worry about when gaming but if it did have those elements then perhaps you'll get more skilled headshot gamers then some that hold the sights up most of the time. >_<;;


Nice, I want to fire some guns at a range, that would be cool  but anyways, in this game the only attachments you are allowed are: Sight (scope) Clip (Extended Mag or Faster reload) and Muzzle (silencer or not) (I think COD has a grip option for less recoil which helps you get head shots)

So because of that I like to do mostly no scope head shots with my assaults if I can, it's fun to challenge myself xD like in the video.. that guy I shot in the head with ONE round from my P90 no scope lmao... that's how I like it done!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry minor pet peeve of mine on this.


----------



## The ClockWork Elf (Dec 2, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Sorry minor pet peeve of mine on this.


LOL I realized my mistakes after posting but never fixed it :l the power of laziness  (oh I can still edit, cool. A lil late now though haha)


----------

